# Recommend me a digital camera



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

What’s a good digital camera for someone who knows nothing about photography?

Been looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ7 but I don’t know if its any good, just need a good camera to replace my refurbished Kodak one that I purchased from ebay for £30 2 years ago.

Budget no more than £300 and no SLR as I think they will be to complicated for me to start of with.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got a fujifilm S5800 which I'm very pleased with


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

To be honest mate I'd recomend just jumping in at the deep end at get an SLR. I bought a bridge camera and wish I had just gone for an SLR. I understand that there is alot more learning to be done with an SLR in comparison to just a pocket cam but the fact is that you may be more inclined to keep learning if you really get into it all.

My camera is Fuji S8100fd. Brilliant piece of kit but when I compare it to an SLR the quality is nowhere near as good as mine. If you are determined stay away from the high end stuff then check out the refurb section on the Fuji website... Specifically this camera...
https://secure.fujifilm.co.uk/shop/consumer/digital/digital-cameras/d-slr-long-zoom/finepix-s2000hd/Overview


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought a TZ3 a couple of years ago, and love it, the optical zoom is superb, being able to use the 28mm equivilant is great for indoor shots, and the 10x again is incredibly useful. I accept the ultimate quality will probably never be the same as an slr but for normal purposes (i.e. 7x5 prints or viewing on monitor) you won't notice any difference. The ability to have the camera on you at all times will allow you to take far more pictures than having a better quality, bulkier SLR at home. 

If you want to do some of the more "artier" stuff then an SLR might be better, but I still think the TZ7 will get more use, the TZ7 also gets the HD video capability as well.

You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a good go with the DMC TZ7 at dixons while I was in Heathrow airport. I loved it! I played around with it for about 10 minutes and got some really good pictures. The 12x Zoom was really impressive taking pictures of the other side of the terminal with face recognition still picking up peoples faces. It was by far my favourite out of the selection they had out. Will be buying one soon.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

With a DSLR you could just set it on Automatic settings and then be off with it like a normal camera, but with better results.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd agree about the DSLR, I bought a Nikon D40 a couple of years ago and just use it in auto mode. It takes some cracking shots!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Im not into photography like that, just need a good camera but if I did go down the SLR route what would you recommend, the FinePix S2000HD looked good for £212 but like I say I know nothing.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Silverberry said:


> Im not into photography like that, just need a good camera but if I did go down the SLR route what would you recommend, the FinePix S2000HD looked good for £212 but like I say I know nothing.


The Finepix S2000HD isn't a DSLR - it's a bridge camera. Quality will be great but not as great as a dedicated DSLR camera. The advantages of the one I suggested are that it's far cheaper than the likes of a D40 etc, it will more than likely fit your needs if you aren't a photography genius and it also shoots HD video which would be interesting and beneficial...

... think I might go and buy one for myself just now actually!

Don't dismiss a DSLR though - they are truly a few steps beyond any bridge camera or point and shoot for image quality.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you have to look at what you want the camera for, is it to have on you at all times and record "memories" or somthing that comes out on special occasions but takes superb quality? 
Before digital I used to have SLR 35mm (remember those?) which produced superb quality, I bought my first digital with vouchers I won at work, thinking it would be something to keep in my pocket, but the SLR would remain the main camera - WRONG, from that day the SLR was never touched, the convenience of having a camera I could fit in my pocket, and still produce decent images outweighed everything. Modern compact digitals are now superb quality, but an SLR will always beat them if you are being critical, however for most people I suspect it will be more than adequate, and the benefit of being more portable will mean you will capture more images/memories which to me is the main purpose of photography.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Every mans going to tell you different stuff or the one they had, but as long as they rate the one they got then IMO thats worth a look.

I have been on the look for a new point and click for the last few weeks as my dog decided to knock my old sony in the wash bucket  iv always got good results with the sony cams (my last 5-10 write ups have not been done with this it was either the GFs little Nikon point and click or Toms fancy Dslr) any way i asked a few people i trust who use a point and click and the main contenders where :

this http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...uper+Zoom/DMC-TZ7/Overview/2032049/index.html

or this as i had before http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-t-series/dsc-tx1

I went with a Sony again as i had got on well with them before, but when i went in the shop and the sales guy pulled out the G series, that had to be the one, it is unreal, and still small enough to pop in my pocket and snap my work as i go.

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-w-series/dsc-wx1

Il upload some pics from it in a bit

Dont get me wrong its not DSLR quality, but its more than good enough for my needs and i need some thing i can stick in my pocket as i work, iv used Toms DSLR a few times and one im no good with it (my pics dont look like his lol) and two there so big its a ball ache to take pics as you go with.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Silverberry said:


> What's a good digital camera for someone who knows nothing about photography?
> 
> Been looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ7 but I don't know if its any good, just need a good camera to replace my refurbished Kodak one that I purchased from ebay for £30 2 years ago.
> 
> Budget no more than £300 and no SLR as I think they will be to complicated for me to start of with.


Ive got the TZ7 and its great!
Heres a few pics i took with it yesterday...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135457
It was £269 from here but it appears to be cheaper now! Ive had it for a about 1-2 months. I got bundle 4 i think and delivery was great, everything went smoothly and i highly recommend them and it!:thumb:
http://www.ukdigitalcameras.co.uk/prod.asp?i=5240#why choose us


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank guys for all you recommendations, GIZTO29 has convinced me now that the TZ7 is the camera for me :thumb:

Such nice photos, 1000x better than the camera I currently have.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

panasonic tz6 if its just for taking good pics,if you want hd vids then the tz7.

i went for the tz6 as i did not need HD vids.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Silverberry said:


> Thank guys for all you recommendations, GIZTO29 has convinced me now that the TZ7 is the camera for me :thumb:
> 
> Such nice photos, 1000x better than the camera I currently have.


Heres a few more chief:thumb:






















































It was the day of the Great North Run and the one with the loop was from the Red Arrows Fly By.


----------

